

Google App Engine: Please add Javascript - abraham
http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=35

======
democracy
[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=35...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=35#c84)
says it all:

 _Well said, I've been biting my tongue for ages on this particular thread. I
would definitely encourage anyone who is thinking about commenting on this
post to at least read back through the comments, see comment 46 for instance
regarding appenginejs (<http://www.appenginejs.org>) and from my own
investigation's I can confirm that ringojs (<http://ringojs.org/>) offers some
great support for AppEngine right now:

<https://github.com/ringo/ringojs/tree/master/apps/appengine>

I'll write a blog post on how to make it all work at some stage, but it really
isn't that hard.

Please stop commenting on this thread which is "please add Javascript" when
really what you want is node.js and a V8 runtime. Scalable server side
Javascript on AppEngine is available now, so get out and try it_

------
nl
This "bug" shows how annoying it must be for any poor Google engineer involved
with a project with public bug tracking.

The request is "Please add Javascript". Responses range from people pointing
out that you can put Javascript in the HTML output by AppEngine (!), to those
pointing out the various ports of Rhino to AppEngine.

People use the bug tracking as a general discussion forum, and add nothing
useful to it at all.

~~~
cmelbye
The public Android bug tracker on Google Code is far worse. I was looking at
the issue for the SMS recipient problems, and it _thousands_ of comments
ranging from "this needs to be fixed" (even though the issue status is already
marked "Critical") to ASCII art of the Android robot...

------
felipe
ringojs works on GAE: <http://ringojs.org/wiki/Google_App_Engine/>

------
base
please add ruby first :)
<http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=29>

~~~
michaelbuckbee
You can use jRuby - <http://code.google.com/p/appengine-jruby/>

~~~
base
ya I know. the biggest problem seems to be C based gems

